# Headed to Pensacola - Where to flyfish



## Michael706 (Oct 26, 2020)

I lucked into a condo for a week (Oct 31-Nov 6). Condo is near the Pensacola fishing pier. I'll be bringing my fly rod, but don't know anything about fly fishing in the bay/surf/sound. Can you guys recommend a few spots where I can wade around try to catch something. I'm not picky. Also, I need to buy some saltwater flys. Recommendations?

Also, I'll be spending part of the time sitting by dad while we drown whatever you guys fish with when using a surf rod. We usually do that off the fishing pier, but since that's shutdown, where's a good spot to just throw your line out and take a nap while you wait for a bite?


----------



## barefootangler (Sep 30, 2020)

Get pink shrimp fishbites for the surf fishing and the classic Clouser Minnow fly will catch fish just about anywhere. Read the beach for cuts that come close to the shore. To get more useful information than that out of this group you may need handcuffs, leg shackles and truth serum. Good luck.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Check fb market place for flies. There’s a guy on there that sells some great ties. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael706 (Oct 26, 2020)

barefootangler said:


> Get pink shrimp fishbites for the surf fishing and the classic Clouser Minnow fly will catch fish just about anywhere. Read the beach for cuts that come close to the shore. To get more useful information than that out of this group you may need handcuffs, leg shackles and truth serum. Good luck.


Thanks for the info Barefootangler. As far as where to wet those flys, I guess I'll just close my eyes, throw a dart at the map, and go wherever it hits.


----------



## 6wt (Oct 27, 2020)

Get on Google Earth and look for grass beds close to shore on the north side of the Island. EP minnows, clousers, redfish crack style patterns will all work.


----------



## Michael706 (Oct 26, 2020)

Good idea. Sorry to follow up with another question, but I have no idea what grass would look like.

Is this grass?









And this?









If so, then it looks like there's plenty of it and I should be able to find some.
Thanks,


----------



## 6wt (Oct 27, 2020)

Yep, that’s what I was referring too. Those are grass beds as opposed to the sand you see surrounding them. I would figure out about how far you can comfortably throw a saltwater fly and then scout for grass beds where the inside edge is inside your casting range. The reds will be up shallow usually just inside of the grass bed. I would blind cast a minnow pattern early or late and then tie on a crack pattern and walk looking for reds once the sun is up and visibility improves. Definitely not the easiest fishery so don’t get discouraged if you aren’t slaying them and throw up a report and let us know how you do.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

In addition to the clousers, carry some Green Deceivers and some Brown Deceivers. They are unweighted and stay higher up around grass beds.


----------



## Michael706 (Oct 26, 2020)

You guys are awesome. I'll try to remember to send you a picture of the big one I catch. You have probably increased my odds of catching a fish by 100x. I appreciate info.


----------



## lsucole (May 7, 2009)

Make sure you have plenty of backing on your reel ( don't ask me how I know this ! ). Also wash down in freshwater your reels and line after using. Strongly suggest a sealed drag reel if possible. A 7-9 wt. rod should work well for wade fishing -- you will need the higher weight for throwing the clousers and handling the wind . BTW , those clousers tipped wit a small piece of fishbites can work well in the surf off of the beach ! Good luck


----------



## Michael706 (Oct 26, 2020)

I have a 7/8 WT TFO. Unfortunately not saltwater reel. I'll just break it down and wash it every day. If I get reeled, it will just make a good story. 

Thanks


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

I have a nice reel and 9 ft 8 wt I’m selling. Pm me interested. Also have a bunch of sw flies. Good luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6wt (Oct 27, 2020)

They were up shallow and active today.


----------



## 6wt (Oct 27, 2020)

How did you do?


----------



## Michael706 (Oct 26, 2020)

Sorry I didn't let you guys know earlier. Well, I never even pulled the fly rod out. Windy, windy, windy. But, dad and I did some surf fishing and caught several different species over two days. Then we fished off the old bridge in the sound and caught even more different types of fish. Got into a few really big reds (30", 36", 38") and what I think was a shark that grabbed the bait and ran. My arms were so tired from fighting it that I let the little Vietnamese lady fight it for a while. It might have been more fun watching her enjoy the fight than it was for me to fight it. But that one eventually broke off. Overall, a great trip. But with the wind and me playing "fishing guide" to dad, I never got the chance to throw a fly. I'll try again next year.


----------



## 6wt (Oct 27, 2020)

Glad to hear it. Thats a stud red and sounds like an awesome trip


----------



## daniel9829 (Jan 31, 2009)

Stud red Glad you did well


----------

